# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  (Portugal) Vuelos de dron sobre embalses de la Serra da Estrela.

## JMTrigos

Unas bonitas imágenes.
http://shifter.pt/2016/02/o-segredo-...drone-revelou/
Saludos.

----------

HUESITO (16-mar-2016),Jonasino (18-mar-2016),Los terrines (16-mar-2016),perdiguera (16-mar-2016),sergi1907 (18-mar-2016),titobcn (19-mar-2016),willi (18-mar-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Bonito agujero de la gloria.

----------


## Jonasino

Desde luego los drones están revolucionando el mundo de la fotografia

----------

